# OK, I am hooked :-)



## HikerToo (Nov 8, 2014)

used clay for the first time in my life on both my wifes 2012 X3 and my 2011 E90.
For now used all Griots products
started with wash and Griots Paint Prep
then clayed, which made a huge difference on my wifes X3 since It was rougher than mine.
also for the first time, used Griots Random Orbital on setting 4 and orange pad
to apply their One Step Sealant which has some #3 polish in it.
practiced on my wifes car first was almost afraid to do mine since it was almost perfect to begin with.
Both came out well, see couple pics below.
Now for mine....I am thinking of adding Griots Prem Paste Carnauba by hand just to make it that much more perfect!
A co-worker already called me nutso......I may have to hide this new obsession of mine...
On to the engine bay!


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome to the club. 
Prepare for hours working on cars, hours exploring products, hours checking reviews and hours making your next purchase list of products and hours of experimenting.
All will be well spent hours too.

As for your co-worker thinking you're nuts, just wait until your neighbours (<- I'm Canadian) see you foam your car with your new foam cannon, pressure washer and snow foam mix.
Mine just looks, shakes his head and walks away. 
Some detail and some don't but that's ok. We have more fun.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

To me detailing encapsulates the Existential condition.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Johnz3mc said:


> Welcome to the club.
> Prepare for hours working on cars, hours exploring products, hours checking reviews and hours making your next purchase list of products and hours of experimenting.
> All will be well spent hours too.
> 
> ...


Yes, I get many strange looks when I use my foam cannon. Did I need it, no. Am I glad I bought it, yes!!


----------



## HikerToo (Nov 8, 2014)

Engine bay came out OK too, Griots Engine cleaner, rinse with low pressure power washer, Griots Engine Dressing spray.
Applied to warm engine, not running, cover alternator.









https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNrFwH95Do60c8CCRH9P4vvfUCtW2GaXfCk4pH7


----------

